# Looking for Audi production stats



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find stats about the individual models and model years? For example, things like "how many allroads were made in 2014 with prestige trim, driver assist package, in scuba blue?". 

I've seen searching for a car and I'm not entirely sure this thing actually exists.


----------

